# مكتبة للترانيم الخاصة بالأطفال من قناة sat-7kids



## سامح روماني2 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمه 
*عدد الترانيم : 19*

*فهرس بأسماء الترانيم :*

*1- **ترنيمة ان كنتم بتحبوني** .*
*2- **ترنيمة انتبه **.*
*3- **ترنيمة **خالق كل الناس** .*
*4- **ترنيمة خد قلبي يارب هديه **.*
*5- **ترنيمة دايما شاكر **.*
*6- **ترنيمة دعوا الاولاد يأتون اليّ **.*
*7- **ترنيمة ده جواب **.*
*8- **ترنيمة ربي يسوع بيحبني **.*
*9- **ترنيمة عايز ارنم **.*
*10- **ترنيمة عايز زيت في اللمبه **.*
*11- **ترنيمة علشان ربي يسوع **.*
*12- **ترنيمة في ناس بتحب الضلمه **.*
*13- **ترنيمة كل ما عملتم **.*
*14- **ترنيمة لما يسوع يكون موجود **.*
*15- **ترنيمة لو اتشنكلت في طوبه **.*
*16- **ترنيمة مش بعرف اكتب اسمي **.*
*17- **ترنيمة مهما كان في قلبي خطيه **.*
*18- **ترنيمة واحد بني بيته **.*
*19- **ترنيمة يا سامع الصلاه **.*


1- *ترنيمة ان كنتم بتحبوني**SAT-7 KIDS *
*VCD *
*†أضغط هنا†*
*MP3 *
*†أضغط هنا†*

2- *ترنيمة انتبه **SAT-7 KIDS*
*VCD*
*†أضغط هنا†*
*MP3 *
*†أضغط هنا†*

3- *ترنيمة **خالق كل الناس**SAT-7 KIDS*
*VCD *
*†أضغط هنا†*
*MP3 *
*†أضغط هنا†*

4- *ترنيمة خد قلبي يارب هديه **SAT-7 KIDS*
*VCD * 
*†أضغط هنا†*
*MP3 *
 *†أضغط هنا†*

5- *ترنيمة دايما شاكر **SAT-7 KIDS*
*VCD *
*†أضغط هنا†*
*MP3 *
*†أضغط هنا†*

اكمل الباقي بعد الرد باااااااااااااااي


----------



## remon_samir8 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ترانيم جامده جدا
شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا ليك


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع

الرب معاك​


----------



## gogo-is-top (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## gogo-is-top (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ميررررررسى ليك على المجموعه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## graphic (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جميلة جدا الترانيم ربنا يعوضك


----------



## graphic (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## semone (14 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank you very match


----------



## goreg (5 ديسمبر 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## شيرينوووو (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسيه لتعبك 
وكل سنه وانت طيب والمنتدى كله فى تقدم امين
*


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا كتير علي المجهود الجامد


----------



## gena737 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

mercieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## صليب وفيق (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*


----------



## صليب وفيق (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## merna lovejesus (3 نوفمبر 2011)

thanksss awii


----------



## apo galal (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا ترانيم حلوة جداااا


----------



## ماريو -11 (13 يناير 2012)

تر_*انيم جميله جداااااااااااااا*_

_*مشكور على هذه المكتبه الرائعه*_​


----------



## akmalfad (15 يناير 2012)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## RAMYWESLY (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## RAMYWESLY (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## RAMYWESLY (13 سبتمبر 2013)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## RAMYWESLY (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

